# Hunting within the limits



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

As an example: If I wanted to hunt in Franklin County within the Westerville City Limits (it could be any city) who am I contacting to find out if deer hunting is legal? Does anyone hunt in the burbs?


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

look up urban areas hunting map. they use to have them through the odnr years ago were you bought your lisc, at. odnr should be able to help or call Westerville city hall they maybe able to help you out good luck!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

There have been some very big deer taken in the Westerville area. When I hunt any urban area I always check to make sure no laws have changed since last year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

531.11 HUNTING PROHIBITED.
(a) The hunting of animals or fowl within the Municipality is prohibited. No person shall hunt, kill or attempt to kill any animal or fowl by the use of firearms or any other means.
(b) Whoever violates this section is guilty of a minor misdemeanor.

That's from the Westerville city code.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hey no prob...every municipality is different. I think Westerville needs to update theirs to allow reasonable archery hunting.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

weasel said:


> look up urban areas hunting map. they use to have them through the odnr years ago were you bought your lisc, at. odnr should be able to help or call Westerville city hall they maybe able to help you out good luck!


Those maps only show where urban tags could be used. Thats not exactly what he was asking.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Mushijobah - thanks for finding that and I agree. 

On the other hand, it looks as if the City of Columbus doesn't have a law that entirely bans hunting. I have to chuckle to myself when reading ordinances that prohibit the "molesting" of animals. 

Source: http://library.municode.com

2327.16 Killing or molesting wild animals.

(A)
No unauthorized  person shall hunt, trap, molest or kill any wild animal. This section shall not apply to property owners on their own property; 

(B)
Whoever violates this section is guilty of killing or molesting wild animals, a misdemeanor of the first degree.

(Ord. 2535-94.)


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Forker said:


> Mushijobah - thanks for finding that and I agree.
> 
> On the other hand, it looks as if the City of Columbus doesn't have a law that entirely bans hunting. I have to chuckle to myself when reading ordinances that prohibit the "molesting" of animals.
> 
> ...


Molesting...I suppose they had to put that in for past incidents 

You're correct about Columbus. Just get owner permission, and act as the owner's "Agent", and you should be fine.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

As a follow up, I ended up taking a buck "within the limits." This is the biggest buck I've taken to date and my first DIY European mount. I used a Horton Hunter Elite, Carbon Express arrow, and an Allen fixed broad head. He was shot at 25 yards through the lungs and I recovered him at 40 yards from there. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice buck! I've always wanted to do a European Mount, I think those look cool!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

